
Orthographic Reform of English (2008) - marttt
https://web.archive.org/web/20081204123624/http://lists.canonical.org/pipermail/kragen-discuss/2008-March/001086.html
======
marttt
Seemed interesting enough to post separately; originally found in this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4642395](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4642395)

